# [Girl]Names that start with Vowels (A,E,I,O, U, & sometimes Y)



## Guppy051708

Looking for any and all girl names (that one can think up) that starts with a vowel. I will consider Y as a vowel at this time. (plus all the others). Reply with ANY type of girl names. It can be crazy, cheesy, fun, flirty, different ethnicity, i dont care! LOL just post em. Thanks :flower:


----------



## BethHx

Amelia
Arabella
Amy
Annie
Alice

Elsie
Elise
Ebony
Eden
Edith
Ella
Effie


Indigo

Ocean
Orla
Ophelia

All i could think of off the top of my head lol. 

Olivia


----------



## 12.11.10

A
Arabella 
Aria 
Abigail
Amy 
Athena
Audrina 
Alice
Avery 
Addison
Adele

E
Emily
Edith
Eleanor (Elle/Ellie/Ella/Nell/Nellie/Nora...)
Eliza
Elizabeth (Beth/Lizzy/Eliza/Libby...)
Eve/Eva/Evie
Edie
Eden
Emma
Esme

I
Isabelle/Isabella
Isla
Izara
Iris
Isadora 
India/Indy 

O
Olivia
Ophelia 
Opal

U
Ursula 
Umbrielle 
Uma
Unity

Y
Yardley 
Yara
Yarrow 
Yeardley 
Yeats


----------



## Justagirlxx

I love girls names that begin with vowels - my top names are Alyssa and Olivia


----------



## MapleZoeSyrup

We have chosen India Alexa/ Alexis xxx


----------



## Jodiebump2012

Don't know if they were already mentioned but...

Ava
Alyssa
Aimee
Allie
Aleyah
Amelia
Aubrey

Ella
Emma
Eva
Elena
Elise
Eden

Isla
Isabel
Isabella
India
Isis

Olivia
Ophelia
Odette
Opal
Olive

Uma
Una
Ursula

Yasmin
Yvette
Yvanna


----------



## Mrs.B.

I too like vowl names I have the following names on my list:

Ariana
Alyssa
Alaina
Erin
Ellie Mae

My sisters baby is Isla xx


----------



## seraphina

My daughters name is Matilda- Ariella and my sister is Iolanthe which is pretty unusual lol! Xox


----------



## threemakefive

Guppy051708 said:


> Looking for any and all girl names (that one can think up) that starts with a vowel. I will consider Y as a vowel at this time. (plus all the others). Reply with ANY type of girl names. It can be crazy, cheesy, fun, flirty, different ethnicity, i dont care! LOL just post em. Thanks :flower:

Arabella, Ava, Alice. Ashley. Amanda. Allison. Arie. Abby. 
Emily. Emma. Elly. Elisa. Erabella. Elaine. Ellen. Elizabeth 
Ivabelle. Ira. Iva. Ivy. Iris. Izabella. Izzy. Irabella. Indigo
Olivia. Olly. Odell. Opie. Opal. Opheilia. Oubree. Osheanna
Unice. Ulma. Unella. Uma. Unna. Uriah. Ushah. Ulivia. 
Yolanda. Yalena. Yadira. Yunice. Yesenia. Yolivia yarisa


----------



## sarah1989

Aaleigha, Abigail, Acadia, Adrianna, Agatha, Aimee, Amber, Ainsley, Alicia, Alyson, Amanda, Anastasia, Andrea, Athena, Audrey, Avery, Addison, Abra, Amelia, Alannah, Ashley, Aspen, Aurora, Ava, Aria, Ayla, Autumn, Anne, Anna, Alexandra, Alia, Angelina, Adeline, Alexis, Antonia, Annette, Ariel, Adrienne, Alyssa


Eden, Eleanor, Elivah, Elyse, Ella, Elle, Emersyn, Emily, Emma, Eryn, Esme, Essence, Estelle, Esther, Evangeline, Evelyn, Eliza, Elizabeth, Elena, Erica


Isabelle, Isabella, Ivy, Isis, Iris, India, Ireland, Isla, Irene, Imogen


Olivia, Olive, Ophelia


Ula, Ulma

Ysabel


----------



## Guppy051708

Im thinking of either Eliza or Eva...what do you think? Last name is Kirsch.


----------



## Jodiebump2012

I like them both! They go lovely with your surname. I do love the name Eva though I think it's gorgeous! We had Ava on our list of favourites for this LO so that might be why I like it so much :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Ava is adorable too but its very very common here. I still love it though. I think Ella is sweet too but its too close to Elliot (DS2) and, again too common. but love both.


----------



## BethHx

Love Eliza, we're having it as a middle name :) Also love Eva too xx


----------



## katherinegrey

All my girls name choices begin with vowels! I like Emily, Ella, Elyssia, Elyse, Elysia, Isabelle and Isabella!


----------



## sowanted

Fun to think how many names we have in our 'heads' through an exercise like this! Haven't checked through all the names already posted so there are bound to be many repeats here:

A:
Agnes (love!). Alice (love!). Astrid (love!). Alison (love!). Alicia. Amber. Anne. Anna. Annie. Ava. Amelia. Annabel. Ardith. Alanna. Abigail. Abby. Amanda. Aoife. April. Adrienne. Agatha. Akiko. Aliya. Alberta. Alexandra. Alexis. Amy. Andrea. Anastasia. Anita. Angie. Anika. Antonia. Angela. Angie. Arden. Ariel. Aubrey. Audrey. Autumn. Alyssa.

E:
Elizabeth (love!). Eliza (love!). Eleanor (love!). Ellen (love!). Eloise (love!). Elspeth. Emily. Emma. Eve. Evie. Eva. Evelyn. Elise. Elsa. Eliana. Esther. Ethel. Edith. Edna. Ella. Elle. Esme/Esmee. Evangeline. Eileen. Emmylou. Erica. Eunice. Estelle. 

I:
Ida (pronounced EE-duh, love!). Isla (prounounced EYE-luh, love!). Imogen (love!, though trending, it would seem). Isadora. Isabelle/Isobel. Isabella. Iris. Isis. Ivy. Ilona. Inez.

O:
Olivia. Olive. Ophelia. Opal. Odile. Olanthe. 

U:
Uma. Ursula.

Y:
Yvonne. Yvette. Yolanda. Yuki.


----------



## KiansMummy

Ava, Anna , Abigail , aliscea, Alisha, Aaliyah , alayna, Alice, Ashleigh, anabel, arleen, aoife

Ebony, eabha, effie, Ellie, Ella, edwina Erin, Elise, Evelyn, emmy, Emily, eve

Imogen , Isobel, isabella, India, ivy, Isla 

Ulna, urika, usma

Olivia, olly


----------

